
Schick Owner Abandons $1.37B Takeover of Harry's - omarchowdhury
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/10/schick-razor-maker-abandons-bln-deal-for-harrys-after-ftc-opposition.html
======
JohnFen
Nice!

I currently use DSC, but want to stop because it was purchased by Unlever. If
Harry's doesn't become part of a multinational conglomerate, then I'll switch
to them.

